# Southern Collecting Trip: Inverts



## Jmugleston (Aug 29, 2010)

Once again insects were the reason for this trip. I think we managed to grab a few. Here are some of the insects and invertebrates we came across:






















































































































































The mature male on the other side of the web was tiny compared to this girl:






Their webbing was quite thick. A few times I mistakingly walked through their webs.


----------



## Offkillter (Aug 29, 2010)

too cool!!!!!!


----------



## insect714 (Aug 29, 2010)

Great Shots...


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 30, 2010)

It's amazing that the Argiope can take down prey 3x larger than they are.  Any ID on the tiger beetle?  Looks like one I saw in the central FL scrublands.


----------



## tarcan (Sep 2, 2010)

cool shots, aside for the hanling pics that I do not care for, the rest is nice and also a nice selction of bugs!

Where were you? Unless I missed it, I just read southern trip... which state was it?

Martin


----------



## Jmugleston (Sep 2, 2010)

tarcan said:


> cool shots, aside for the hanling pics that I do not care for, the rest is nice and also a nice selction of bugs!
> 
> Where were you? Unless I missed it, I just read southern trip... which state was it?
> 
> Martin


We traveled through a number of states. We started in Florida and then drove up the coast. In North Carolina we headed toward the Appalachians and ended in Virginia.


----------



## tarcan (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks for the info!


----------



## tarantulamex (Sep 3, 2010)

great pics. thanx for sharing


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Wow!!*

Hey man great job!


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting... Great collection of critters.


----------



## texasroach (Nov 20, 2010)

That is a nice scorpionfly


----------

